#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  Mode of Payment of Fee for TOEFL iBT® Test

## amos.0119

Accepted forms of payment and currencies are subject to change without notice.


1. Credit/debit card – American Express, Discover, JCB, MasterCard or VISA. Any debit/credit card branded with one of the 5 accepted logos can be used.

2. When you select Credit Card as method of payment, you have the option to pay in certain local currencies instead of U.S. dollars.
You can change your selection at any time before you click Submit to process your payment. The registration system will display
available local currencies and the credit card types supported for each.

3. PayPal account

4. Electronic check (e-check) – drawn on a bank in the United States or its territories, in U.S. dollars only. E-checks can be used to register online or by phone.

5. Paper check – the following types of checks are accepted:
a.  personal paper checks or money orders in U.S. dollars, drawn
b. on a bank in the United States and made payable to ETSTOEFL

Note: TOEFL Vouchers are available for purchase in local currency in some locations. If you have an issue with payment, see
www.ets.org/toefl/contact to find out if vouchers are available in your location.





  Similar Threads: Exam Pattern of TOEFL iBT® test How to Get free Material for TOEFL iBT® test How to Register TOEFL iBT® Test Important Information for TOEFL iBT® Test Test Dates and Registration Deadlines TOEFL iBT® Test

----------

